# Beams Custom Smokers



## smokinhot25 (Nov 4, 2010)

DO NOT BUY FROM THIS GUY. He was just shutdown on ebay for having like 15 screen names, bidding up his own smokers. My wife and I bought a grill off of him and it burnt through within just a few uses. the welds are horrible. The unit showed up with the paint missing off both fennders on the front, the firebox and cooking doors do not seal up well and is very complicated to hold temp. It took 6 months to get after several arguments. The guy is nice as pie when your giving him your money, if you call to complain about amount of time its taking or any complaints he threatens and just screams his fool head off at you. You know that old saying, you get what you pay for. I can send pics upon request


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 4, 2010)

****** ! That site is offline. Maybe cuz someone was spamming it all over the place.


----------



## smokinhot25 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is the beams custom smoker we just got delivered. And after getting screamed at when we called to complain, he just doesnt return calls now or hangs up on us. It showed up with rusted fenders and paint missing. Extremely poor pitted welds, a hole in the top of the smoker. If you notice the warming box pic you'll see light coming through on the bottom left. Its not welded in that corner at all. The electrical wiring is electrical taped to frame, there is NO DAMPERS in anyway to control heat. Just wide open holes with expanded metal over them. It showed up with no temperature guages, it has no handles on to racks, they left metal from cutouts in bottom of chamber. They left everything on bottom that makes it a propane tank, the plate they used on back to cap cooking chamber was never grinded down, is all sticking up and jagged, nothing as far as doors seal up to prevent heat loss, the cutouts are jagged and cut any old way. This smoker is the absolute worst I've ever owned. I wish I could warn the poor people on ebay that are buying these, they have no idea. Just look at the pics, Don't you want to rush right now and buy one. Please warn others about the poor work and attitude of Beams Custom Smokers


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like a good start, but sure doesn't pass as a "New or Well Constructed" cooker. What are your plans for here? Do you care to share what you paid for this?


----------



## smokinhot25 (Apr 9, 2011)

I paid $2400 and almost $800 for shipping. Its taking me over a $1000 just to correct all the problems. shipper told me they drive a hummer, wonder how they afford that. Selling crap for big money to unsuspecting ebayers and people


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (Apr 9, 2011)

I’ll be honest with you. One day I’d like to get a smoker like this but when that day comes, ebay will be the last place I will look from something like this. Don’t get me wrong I have gotten some decent stuff from ebay in the past and have been selling on their myself since 2000 but for something like this, I’d have to go with a reputable dealer. Yes it will cost me more but considering you spent $3200 for the item and shipping and now an additional $1000+…right where a reputable place would charge you.

You should have immediately challenged the purchase with ebay because of its condition. I can tell you having been on ebay for so long that they care NOTHING about sellers even though we make them all the money! It has literally turned into 99.99% in favor for the buyers and .01% in favor of the sellers. If you got it and complained to ebay, you would have been able to return that thing and gotten ALL of your money back!


----------



## smokinhot25 (Apr 9, 2011)

I purchased it through his site after seing it on ebay


----------

